# CNBC: Supermarkets Inc: Inside a $500 Billion Money Machine



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

More info at:
http://www.cnbc.com/id/40969336/CNBC_PRESENTS_SUPERMARKETS_INC_INSIDE_A_500_BILLION_MONEY_MACHINE

I watched this the other night and thought it was pretty decent. I didn't know there were some supermarkets w/handheld wireless scanners that you can use to apparently check out w/o going to the register. In conjunction w/the store's wireless network, they also roughly figure out where you are in the store so that they can study your behavior.

There were tons of supermarket chains briefly pictured that I'd never heard of before, likely because I've only lived on the West Coast.

It was much better than the disappointing to me Target: Inside the Bullseye. I like Target but the documentary just wasn't that great after only making it through about halfway, so far.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> I didn't know there were some supermarkets w/handheld wireless scanners that you can use to apparently check out w/o going to the register.


Sainsbury's in the UK had a variation of these all the way back in '96 or '97 (you stopped at a "register" to put the scanner in a cradle, bag, and collect your receipt). Outrageously convenient, and it beats the pants off the horrible self-checkout stations we have here.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

damn... forgot to set TiVo to record this... Will look for up coming episodes.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Sounds interesting. I have always enjoyed shows like this. I just wish they would have HD airings other than primetime since no free tuners.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I want one of the ones that has RFID on all the grocerys. Then all you have to do is roll your cart through the checkout lane and it scans everything at once.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> More info at:
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/40969336/CNBC_PRESENTS_SUPERMARKETS_INC_INSIDE_A_500_BILLION_MONEY_MACHINE
> 
> I watched this the other night and thought it was pretty decent. I didn't know there were some supermarkets w/handheld wireless scanners that you can use to apparently check out w/o going to the register. In conjunction w/the store's wireless network, they also roughly figure out where you are in the store so that they can study your behavior.
> ...


We have the handheld scanners at most of the Stop and Shops near me. They have had them for at least 2 years or more.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> We have the handheld scanners at most of the Stop and Shops near me. They have had them for at least 2 years or more.


Same here. But I only tried it once. I personally prefer self checkout unless I have a big shopping day.

EDIT: Just realized Adam and I are from the same area. lol


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Much better than some of their previous specials. I was jelous of some of the cool tech some stores had.

I guess living all around the country introduces you to quite a few chains! I think I've shopped in 85&#37; or more of the stores mentioned. We had Giant Eagle near me in OH, but they didn't have that new bigger store when I was there though. It was more expensive than Tops, so I didn't shop there too much.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> We have the handheld scanners at most of the Stop and Shops near me. They have had them for at least 2 years or more.





Snappa77 said:


> Same here. But I only tried it once. I personally prefer self checkout unless I have a big shopping day.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized Adam and I are from the same area. lol


haha yeah Stop and Shop has been doing it for a while, but I never use it.

Rather just do the self-checkout. I think if you have a kid in tow it might make it easier though.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

$500 billion money machine, and A&P filed for bankruptcy. Wonders never cease.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> haha yeah Stop and Shop has been doing it for a while, but I never use it.
> 
> Rather just do the self-checkout. I think if you have a kid in tow it might make it easier though.


I've never used it either. I am not in that much of a hurry. I think I've only seen one other person _ever_ using it and I shop there often.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't use the self-serve because I want the jobs to stay in the store for human beings who have families etc. Grocery stores actually have a pretty low profit margin.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I don't use the self-serve because I want the jobs to stay in the store for human beings who have families etc. Grocery stores actually have a pretty low profit margin.


I would prefer the store be able to keep prices low. If I have to choose between my money and your money, I'm going to chose mine every time.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> haha yeah Stop and Shop has been doing it for a while, but I never use it.
> 
> Rather just do the self-checkout. I think if you have a kid in tow it might make it easier though.


We use them all the time, they are often nearly all in use on the weekends. (Which could just mean the store is bad about getting them put back).

I MUCH prefer it to scanning at the self checkout because we can bag as we go, instead of trying to jam a cart full of groceries into the self checkout belt.

By the time we get to the checkout its just scan to complete order, swipe credit card, leave.

It really bums me out now if we need to pick something up at Shaws and shop like a savage without one.

Z


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I guess living all around the country introduces you to quite a few chains! I think I've shopped in 85% or more of the stores mentioned. We had Giant Eagle near me in OH, but they didn't have that new bigger store when I was there though. It was more expensive than Tops, so I didn't shop there too much.


I guess so. The ones that come to mind that I've either seen or been to but weren't necessarily in the special are Fry's, Albertson's, Fred Meyer (it's more than a supermarket though), Nob Hill, PW, Ralph's, Vons, Pavilions, Safeway, Dominick's, Alpha Beta, Whole Foods, Top Food and Drug, Harris Teeter and QFC. Some of these are gone.

Here in WA, I mostly visit Safeway or Fred Meyer as they're close to me and reasonably priced. Whole Foods, QFC and I believe Top Food tends to be expensive.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

zordude said:


> We use them all the time, they are often nearly all in use on the weekends. (Which could just mean the store is bad about getting them put back).
> 
> I MUCH prefer it to scanning at the self checkout because we can bag as we go, instead of trying to jam a cart full of groceries into the self checkout belt.
> 
> ...


This.

There's also the fact that I am not a big fan of making small talk with cashiers who all seem inordinately curious about my purchases.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I guess living all around the country introduces you to quite a few chains! I think I've shopped in 85% or more of the stores mentioned. We had Giant Eagle near me in OH, but they didn't have that new bigger store when I was there though. It was more expensive than Tops, so I didn't shop there too much.


When I lived in the Pittsburgh suburbs, Giant Eagle was the only decent supermarket anywhere near my apartment (only store closer was a tiny FoodLand), so that's where I shopped.

I enjoy using my club cards at stores with a different nameplate than what's actually on the card (but the same ownership, obviously) -- I've used my Vons card at Safeway and Dominick's, my Ralphs card at Kroger and City Market, and my Albertson's card at Jewel.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> haha yeah Stop and Shop has been doing it for a while, but I never use it.


I've also seen it at S&S but have never tried it.



zordude said:


> We use them all the time, they are often nearly all in use on the weekends. (Which could just mean the store is bad about getting them put back).
> 
> I MUCH prefer it to scanning at the self checkout because we can bag as we go, instead of trying to jam a cart full of groceries into the self checkout belt.
> 
> By the time we get to the checkout its just scan to complete order, swipe credit card, leave.


Can you elaborate on how it works? Is it really just:

1) scan items as you fill the bags in the cart
2) go to the checkout (complete order)
3) swipe card

Who makes sure that you scanned (and paid for) everything in your bags? Honor system?



DavidTigerFan said:


> I want one of the ones that has RFID on all the grocerys. Then all you have to do is roll your cart through the checkout lane and it scans everything at once.


NOW you're talking. :up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Can you elaborate on how it works? Is it really just:
> 
> 1) scan items as you fill the bags in the cart
> 2) go to the checkout (complete order)
> 3) swipe card


At least in the case I cited above, a cashier monitored the scanner checkout lanes from a central terminal, and they were occasionally (but rarely) called over by the system to hand-scan our purchases for loss prevention's sake. This was done at random and tied back in part to one's loyalty card and usage history. Most of the time the system didn't require the entire order to be scanned for verification; if we purchased 40 items, for example, it might stop after 8-10 and allow the transaction to proceed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

CNBC has been doing their own documentaries for a long time now. They seem to be doing EVEN MORE lately.. (They're even advertising 52 for the year right?)

So especially now, I actually wish they created a series for their self-produced documentaries, so we could make SPs for new episodes. Or even something in the title.. "CNBC Presents: <topic>", for an auto-recording wish list.

Also, I applaud them for not needing pre- nor post- padding on their shows. (Though as a very mild negative, they actually end a few minutes BEFORE the end of the hour.)


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I use the self scanners at Stop and Shop all the time. I don't believe doing self checkout the traditional way saves any time, but using the handheld scanner saves the steps of taking all the groceries out of the cart and then putting them back in again. The other advantage is you can see exactly how much you have spent in real-time. They also have a touchscreen by the scanners where you can put in your deli order when you arrive. It remembers your favorites and past purchases. Then you can just pick up your order when it is ready. The store itself has some drawbacks, at least ours doesn't have a real seafood department, they only sell pre-packaged stuff and a very limited selection. They also are missing some brands, but the time savings is tremendous.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I've also seen it at S&S but have never tried it.
> 
> Can you elaborate on how it works? Is it really just:
> 
> ...


Yes it really is just those 3 steps.

As far as your bags yes it essentially is honor system. As neenahboy said there is usually a single cashier supporting all the checking lanes to deal with issues like coupons that done scan, wrong prices, and the occasional audit that is triggered by whatever algorithm they are using. We get the audit about 2 - 3% of the time, and the person comes over, scans 4 - 6 random items in our cart (in our experience) and then we continue to the payment process and leave.

Z

ETA: Step 2 consists of the following for extra detail - when you arrive at the checkout there is a sign with a bar code you scan to end your order then scan your stop and shop card to retrieve the order for payment. If you are going to get audited it happens as soon as you scan the "end order" barcode.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Can you elaborate on how it works? Is it really just:
> 
> 1) scan items as you fill the bags in the cart
> 2) go to the checkout (complete order)
> ...


Yep. We love it. It gets us to shop at the store near us that has it almost exclusively.

My wife always used to complain about the cashier bagging -- Now we have 4-5 reusable bags which we pack as we buy things, sorting things into all the bags as we go to keep things nicely organized, weight-balanced, cold stuff together in insulated bag, etc.

They have several produce weigh stations where you print off bar codes for your produce yourself, then scan/bag yourself.

Once done, just scan the 'order complete' bar code to complete, scan any coupons, swipe card to pay and go. You can also use the express 10 or less line if you are pre-scanned, regardless of order size. If it is a really busy days and all the self-checkout/express/etc. lines are busy, you can just go to the customer service counter and pay. It is so quick you don't really tie that up.

Periodic audit just has them pick a few random items from the top of the bags and scan them. I would say the audit is mostly for show. It is really the Honor system. We value it so much there is no way we would do anything to jeopardize our participation in it, even if we were inclined to steal, which we aren't.

They also have a computer deli kiosk when you first enter the store. You can scan your card and it will bring up your frequent deli orders. Modify as you want and submit the order. They'll announce your order is done on the intercom or send a text message to your cell phone when it is ready to pick up. Very quick/easy, no waiting -- usually ready by the time you are walking by the deli counter anyway.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> In conjunction w/the store's wireless network, they also roughly figure out where you are in the store so that they can study your behavior.


In ours the scanner in your hand will pop up 'instant coupons' for things you are standing near -- Save $.25 on XXX now! Some of those deals are for hand-scanners only. It knows who you are and we think it accesses your purchasing history for this as well -- it knows you usually buy something, and will remind you if you forget to buy it!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

ct1 said:


> They'll announce your order is done on the intercom or send a text message to your cell phone when it is ready to pick up. Very quick/easy, no waiting -- usually ready by the time you are walking by the deli counter anyway.


At our store it also pops up a message on the hand scanner you are using to scan your groceries that your deli order is ready, and what "slot" it is in at the pickup area.

Z


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

ct1 said:


> In ours the scanner in your hand will pop up 'instant coupons' for things you are standing near -- Save $.25 on XXX now! Some of those deals are for hand-scanners only. It knows who you are and we think it accesses your purchasing history for this as well -- it knows you usually buy something, and will remind you if you forget to buy it!


I really like this idea. I don't get why people would dislike it. Oh no! S&S knows I like this product. How dare they help me save money! Why would I care if a store knows what I bought there? I WANT them to know what I bought, so they consistently stock it.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

trainman said:


> When I lived in the Pittsburgh suburbs, Giant Eagle was the only decent supermarket anywhere near my apartment (only store closer was a tiny FoodLand), so that's where I shopped.
> 
> I enjoy using my club cards at stores with a different nameplate than what's actually on the card (but the same ownership, obviously) -- I've used my Vons card at Safeway and Dominick's, my Ralphs card at Kroger and City Market, and my Albertson's card at Jewel.


We live in Frederick, Maryland and almost exclusively shop at Giant Eagle. They could have a better selection on some items but overall their prices are among the best in town. We had the "Personal Shopper" scanners for a while but they unfortunately got taken out a year or so ago. It was so nice to only put an item in your cart once, bag your own groceries & then scan the bar-code at checkout, pay and you're off.

Also, they have several other really good, money saving programs. They have a Fuelperks program, where for every $50 in groceries you spend you get 10cents (sometimes 20cents) off a gallon of gas at their Getgo stations. There is no limit to the amount of Fuelperks you can accumulate and I've actually gotten free gas before. They do expire after 90 days though. You even get Fuelperks for purchases of gift cards for other retailers, restaurants, etc. There are stories of people remodeling their homes going in and purchasing hundreds of dollars of Home Depot gift cards, using them for appliances, fixtures etc. and getting several fill-ups of gas for free.

Then recently, they have started a companion program called Foodperks, where at their GetGo gas stations you get 1% off your groceries for every 10 gallons of gas you buy. There again is no limit to the amount of percentage off you accumulate, but they do limit you to cashing in 20% at a time.

They print out on your receipt how much you have saved over the past 12 months in store sales, coupons, Fuelperks and Foodperks and the last time I looked we had over $1200 in savings over the past year.

We'd probably shop there anyway, since they are like 1 mile from our house and one of the best grocery stores in town, but with the programs they have, someplace else really has to offer a lot for us to switch. There is a Wegman's opening in a couple of months I'm going to have to check out though....

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> damn... forgot to set TiVo to record this... Will look for up coming episodes.


I just looked it up and it's airing again on Thursday, Feb 12th at 8pm.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I want one of the ones that has RFID on all the grocerys. Then all you have to do is roll your cart through the checkout lane and it scans everything at once.


Sorta like this:






--Carlos V.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> Sorta like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome commercial they should use it when the technology goes live if ever.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

How do I set up a season pass for this? Is it on the same time every week?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> How do I set up a season pass for this? Is it on the same time every week?


It's not a series and only a special/documentary. Therefore, you can't setup a SP.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> It's not a series and only a special/documentary. Therefore, you can't setup a SP.


How are people suppose to know when it's on then?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> How are people suppose to know when it's on then?


Put on wish list.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

what keywords do you use on the wishlist?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> How are people suppose to know when it's on then?


The title of the the show is "Supermarkets Inc: Inside a $500 Billion Money Machine" so I think you guys can figure out what title keywords to use or just do a search by title.

It looks like the next showings are on 2/5 (on CNBC World) and 2/10. http://www.cnbc.com/id/40887785/ says there's another on 2/21.

If one hates a lot of typing, going to zap2it.com and searching there is sometimes a reasonable way, but it's a good idea to put in your zip and select your cable co.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> How are people suppose to know when it's on then?


Scan through CNBC's listings, especially on weekends and holidays.. they show tons of their documentaries then.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Well I wanted to record every new episode this year so will a wish-list pick up the new episodes every week?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> Well I wanted to record every new episode this year so will a wish-list pick up the new episodes every week?


Are we being punked? 

*This isn't a series.* There is no "new episodes every week." There are no episodes, full stop. This was a documentary. As in, singular. One. Uno.

It will probably air again, and yes, an auto-record wish list for "Supermarkets Inc" will probably get it recorded if you missed it the first time.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

For those who missed it, it's being rerun the morning of 4/22 and again on 4/28.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I lost interest. None of the supermarkets in it resembled any of the ones I shop at.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Just set it up to record on the 28th. I love this forum. I'd have never known about this documentary without you guys.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> Just set it up to record on the 28th. I love this forum. I'd have never known about this documentary without you guys.


Haha. I watch CNBC pretty much every weekday so I happen to catch ads (!) for these types of things. I hardly watch anything on prime time TV from the Big 3/4 networks.

With me posting about CNBC documentaries, some people were implying/suspecting that I work for CNBC or one of its production companies.  I don't and never have.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Just skim the CNBC listings on any holiday and over weekends.. they rerun these documentaries all the time.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I've used the one at Stop & Shop and found it very convenient.
I've also known for years that such items as milk and bread are usually put as far away from the entrance as possible so that you have to walk accross the entire store to get there. That's no big secret. 
And even if you've never used those scanners, chances are that you have a supermarket card used to take advantage of some sale items. With those cards the supermarket knows what you buy, when you buy, where you buy, etc.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> I've used the one at Stop & Shop and found it very convenient.
> I've also known for years that such items as milk and bread are usually put as far away from the entrance as possible so that you have to walk accross the entire store to get there. That's no big secret.
> And even if you've never used those scanners, chances are that you have a supermarket card used to take advantage of some sale items. With those cards the supermarket knows what you buy, when you buy, where you buy, etc.


Most store have a similar setup. Milk, bread, fruit and veggies around the edges, all the other stuff in the aisles. I usually take one trip around the edge, get 85% of what I need, very selectively move to an aisle and buy ONLY what I need. It's faster, cheaper and healthier.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I just watched it. Though interesting, there was no mind-blowing info that I hadn't been at least vaguely aware of before.



Spoiler



I think the most interesting part was the Santa Fe independent store and its owner. She seemed very sincere and down-to-earth.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> Well I wanted to record every new episode this year so will a wish-list pick up the new episodes every week?
> 
> 
> LoadStar said:
> ...


I assume ufo4sale is talking about...


mattack said:


> CNBC has been doing their own documentaries for a long time now. They seem to be doing EVEN MORE lately.. (They're even advertising 52 for the year right?)
> 
> So especially now, I actually wish they created a series for their self-produced documentaries, so we could make SPs for new episodes. Or even something in the title.. "CNBC Presents: <topic>", for an auto-recording wish list.


----------

